# Sticky  Altering Speed Warning Thresholds on CoPilot



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Altering Speed Warning Thresholds on CoPilot . . . . . Author = Zebedee*

Firstly - I don't believe there's any risk to your gadget in doing this . . . . but if you have to uninstall CoPilot and start again please don't blame me!! :surprise:
You can do all this process by plugging your gadget into the computer. It's much easier if you open the files in Wordpad rather than Notepad - which jumbles the text into one big block, making it difficult to find what you want.

Very occasionally CoPilot loses your setting and reverts back to 5mph *above* the speed limit, so you have to re-do the alteration. If you are half way to Spain this is much easier using a file manager downloaded onto your gadget. I like *File Manager Pro* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rhmsoft.fm.pro&hl=en  because it looks and acts like an ordinary computer directory.

1). Open up your gadget on the computer or file manager, and look in the gadget's *internal memory* for the folder named "*com.alk.copilot.eumarket.premiumeuwest*" (_or a *very* similar name_)

2). Open it and look for the file called "*User.cfg*"

3). Open that file, then scroll down and find the lines 
*[Speed Warnings]*
*"DisplaySpeedLimit"=2*
*"SpeedWarningThreshold"=5*

4). Change the *5 to 0* _(Don't alter anything else.)_

5). Don't forget to Save before you exit, then the job is done . . . . nearly.:wink2:

UNFORTUNATELY . . . If you have your maps saved on your external SD Card, it's a bit more tedious with the latest CoPilot upgrade - but that's all it is, tedious!! There will be a second instance of the *User.cfg* file on the SD card, and I don't know whether you have to alter both of the files, or (_if only one of them, which is the vital one_) so I have been altering both.

1). Open up your SD Card.

2). Open the folder named "*Android*"

3). Inside there, open the folder named "*data*"

4). You should then find another instance of the folder named "*com.alk.copilot.eumarket.premiumeuwest*" _(Or very similar name.)_

5). Now do exactly the same as from *#2).* in the first set of instructions to alter the setting in the second instance of *"User.cfg" *

*It's nowhere near as difficult in practice as it sounds when trying to explain it - and when you've done it once you will realise how easy it is.*

Hope this makes sense

Dave (Phew!! :smile2

P.S. I have never tried altering the setting to -5 to see if it will give an early warning *before* you reach the speed limit - but it probably will!


----------

